# Guitar repair and luthiers in Cape Breton Nova Scotia?



## Lagocaster (Sep 15, 2018)

Hey guys! I live in the Sydney area in Cape Breton, Nova Scotia and am looking for a good guitar repair man or luthiers in my area. I was wondering if anyone could let me know of any they know and possibly pm me with how to get in contact with them. I heard of Lahey Music but do not know how to get in touch with him. I don’t alway like dealing with l&m when it comes to fixing cause sometimes it takes to long and they always want to ship my guitar to do the work regardless how small the issue is. I use love to find a repair man or luthier who is also willing to take an apprentice of some sort and teach them. I hope you guys can help! Thanks!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lagocaster said:


> Hey guys! I live in the Sydney area in Cape Breton, Nova Scotia and am looking for a good guitar repair man or luthiers in my area. I was wondering if anyone could let me know of any they know and possibly pm me with how to get in contact with them. I heard of Lahey Music but do not know how to get in touch with him. I don’t alway like dealing with l&m when it comes to fixing cause sometimes it takes to long and they always want to ship my guitar to do the work regardless how small the issue is. I use love to find a repair man or luthier who is also willing to take an apprentice of some sort and teach them. I hope you guys can help! Thanks!


If L&M is shipping it to their Bedford location for the work, it's in good hands.


----------

